# Openssl Zertifikat installieren - wie?



## phptester (26. Februar 2009)

Hallöchen zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem bzw. ich beschreibe mal meine Situation:

Ich habe einen Server mit CentOS 5, auf diesem habe ich VMWare 2.0 installiert und so eingerichtet, dass er per Browser von außerhalb erreichbar ist. Leider tritt im IE oder Firefox ein Zertifikaterkennungproblem(die Seite wird nicht als vertrauenswürdig erachtet) auf.

Daher dachte ich mir, erstelle ich mir doch mal selber ein Zertifikat dafür. Das habe ich dann anhand folgender Anleitung gemacht:

http://mathias-kettner.de/lw_ca_zertifikat_erstellen.html

Leider verstehe ich nicht, wie und wo ich die Zertifikate installieren soll?
Welches Zertifikat muss wohin, etc....
Ich möchte auf den VMWare-Server 2.0 per Browser mit gültigem Zertifikat zugreifen!

Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen und evtl. ein paar Tipps oder Erläuterung nennen?

Danke.

Gruß

phptester

PS: Bei genaueren Details einfach nachfragen ;-)


----------

